# Selecting a new band saw



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been less than happy with my "toy" Ryobe 9" band saw lately as it is very underpowered and binds easily. I actually get great curved cuts when I want to cut straight, and perfect straight cuts when I'm trying to do a curve 

So for Christmas, I recieved $250 toward a new band saw of my choice WOO HOO! :biggrin:

I've been eyeballing the Rikon 14" because it has a good reputation. The Jet is very nice, but a bit out of my price range. So, with $500 to play with, I'm leaning toward the Sears Craftsman 14"

While researching the Craftsman 12" and 14" saws, I found an interesting tidbit... the Craftsman saw is not a re-packaged Rikon... instead, both are repackaged Palmgren tools

This may not be news to many of you, but I was surprised. So yesterday I did some driving around. Visited Woodcraft and fondled the Rikon, then over to Sears to tinker with the Craftsman. Aside from the color, they were indeed identical units.

So, why would I pay $850.00 for a Rikon 14" delux, when I can spend $550.00 for a Craftsman unit? Feel free to slap some sense into me if I'm missing something here...


----------



## hughbie (Jan 2, 2009)

take a look at the izzly G0555............the only problem would be shipping......it's what i have and i love it!


----------



## Dario (Jan 2, 2009)

Check this...a bit more but a lot more saw too. 

http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G0513...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230927032&sr=1-5


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Dario said:


> Check this...a bit more but a lot more saw too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G0513...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230927032&sr=1-5


 
Wow, that's a lot of saw!  I'm limited on space in my shop, I don't think I could justify a tool that big.

Hughbie,
http://grizzly.com/products/G0555
Thanks, I'll take a closer look at this one.

But considering that the Craftsman is just down the street, does anyone have experience with this tool?  It should operate the same as the Rikon, considering the source.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gee Vince, and I was going to recommend this one!  You could definitely cut some pen blanks with it.

http://www.behringersaws.com/hbp1080a.html

I have the Grizzly GO555 14 inch bandsaw and love it.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 2, 2009)

The Rigid from HD is good.  I do not buy any Craftsman power tools.  Their customer service went from the industry standard-bearer to nonexistent.  If you ever need service on the Craftsman, you won't get any help over the phone and you'll have to find a service center where you'll be charged $90 for them giving you the privilege of looking at your saw.  Not my favorite line of products.   

I have an older Delta 14" that works well.  The Rigid 14" is a good machine.  All of the Grizzlies are good.


----------



## john l graham (Jan 2, 2009)

Craftsman:  8 inch resaw
                 1 hp motor

Rikon:        13 inch resaw
                1 1/2 hp motor

These are big differences for me.  Worth the $300.00?  You will have to decide.  If you decide later you need more resaw you will spend more than that to get a riser, new blades and a bigger motor.  It all depends on what your application is for the saw.  John


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing to consider if you are comparing similar models (let's say, for the sake of argument, imported 14" band saws): Chances are 99.9999999999% that they were all made side-by-side in the same factory and the only difference is the stamped-steel covers over the wheels.

So, buy based on features you want or a sale price that you like - and don't let anybody tell you that one brand is better than another. As you have already noted, it is a rare thing indeed to come across an actual manufacturer these days - unless you are up into the premium tools (and even then there are surprises.)

I bought the Craftsman 14", but only because it went on an insane sale and I happened to be there when they sold the floor model - I got it for about $200 less than the identical Jet/Delta/Craftex/Rikon/No-Name models sold elsewhere.

I bought it to cut wood and it does so just fine. There are upgrades (roller guides, extension block, etc., etc.) available, but, well, I just bought it to cut wood and it does that just fine.

I do have one regret, though: I wish my bandsaw had a "quick release" blade tension system... All that knob-cranking gets boring (and easy to forget to do sometimes).

So, my recommendation? Decide if you want the quick-release tensioner or not, and then wait for a killer sale. Failing that, all it really boils down to is whether you prefer white, grey, green, orange....

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 2, 2009)

*craigslist delta*

I have the Rikon and it is not perfect, but was within my budget.  For 500 have you considered a used delta?  You should be able to find a pretty good one for that price.


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 2, 2009)

*Delta*

I have worked on many bandsaws in the past 60 years and had Craftsman as my first. It was made in the 1950's when Craftsman had a decent product. I wouldn't own one of their latest if it was free. Worked as a modelmaker-patternmaker since 1956 till I retired and just about every shop had a Delta. When I had the money I bought the Delta 14" w/riser block. It will still be cutting 50 years from now. Parts and service the best. Check around for a used one. In this economy you may be able to get a real deal


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 2, 2009)

The Rikon and Craftsman are DEFINITELY not the same saw. The Rikon uses a 111" blade, Craftsman, 99 3/4". The Rikon has a larger re-saw capacity as well and with a steel frame saw such as these, there is NO adding of a riser block down the road.

Bigger motor and larger re-saw capacity would have me leaning toward the Rikon myself. Then again, I have an 18" Rikon and am very happy with it.

Here is a pretty good comparison of the top 14" saws. As quoted there, *“Few people regret having a bandsaw that is a bit too big or a bit too powerful.”* 

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/1...ly-vs-rikon-vs-powermatic-vs-laguna-and-more/


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 2, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> The Rikon and Craftsman are DEFINITELY not the same saw. The Rikon uses a 111" blade, Craftsman, 99 3/4". The Rikon has a larger re-saw capacity as well and with a steel frame saw such as these, there is NO adding of a riser block down the road.
> 
> Bigger motor and larger re-saw capacity would have me leaning toward the Rikon myself. Then again, I have an 18" Rikon and am very happy with it.
> 
> ...



Um, aaaaaaaaaaactually, I think the Rikon in question here IS the same as the Craftsman: The 10-320 has a 1 HP motor, 6" resaw capacity (than cannot be extended), and takes a 99" blade. It's a rebadge - like all of the low-end 14-inchers, including mine.

http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-320.htm

You are, I think, thinking of the "deluxe" 10-325 model... Apples and Oranges.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Monty (Jan 2, 2009)

Replaced a Crapsman 12" with a Grizzly G0555. I have no complaints about my Grizzly.


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 2, 2009)

Monty said:


> I have no complaints about my Grizzly.



As an aside....

For other Canadians on this board, and FWIW, when you see "Grizzly", think "Craftex" .... From what I understand, Grizzly and Busy Bee are the same company (or two companies with the same suppliers and an agreement to stay on their respective sides of the Can/US border).

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 2, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> Um, aaaaaaaaaaactually, I think the Rikon in question here IS the same as the Craftsman: The 10-320 has a 1 HP motor, 6" resaw capacity (than cannot be extended), and takes a 99" blade. It's a rebadge - like all of the low-end 14-inchers, including mine.
> 
> http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-320.htm
> 
> You are, I think, thinking of the "deluxe" 10-325 model... Apples and Oranges.


 
Gary,
thanks for the correction.  The model you show is the same Rikon I was looking at, which is identical, bolt-for-bolt, to the Craftsman.  I inadvertantly called it the "deluxe" model, which has a stronger motor and more resaw capability.


----------



## CountryPens (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been using the Craftsman 10" for about 2 years and have been very happy with it.  Keep in mind, I only use it to cut Pen Blanks.  For a piece of shop equipement, it takes up very little space and goes through pen blanks like butter.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921400000P?mv=rr

For what its worth,
Lester


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 2, 2009)

ranchonodinero said:


> I have the Rikon and it is not perfect, but was within my budget. For 500 have you considered a used delta? You should be able to find a pretty good one for that price.


 
Actually, Delta was (is) first on my list, but I cannot find one assembled so that I can fiddle with it.  My local Home Depot stopped leaving the assembled tools out because (according to the employee I spoke with) they just rusted on the floor.  He did graciously offer to open up the box for me but I declined.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 2, 2009)

Craigslist can be your friend too-if you go to the DFW craigslist there is a very nice 14 inch delta-the good kind.  The seller has had it for a while and has listed it on Ebay at a much higher price-it is on a mobile base too.  Heck maybe I should sell my Rikon!


----------



## hughbie (Jan 2, 2009)

one last note...the grizzly G0555 does have the tensioner release.....it takes 93.5 inch blade AND can be extended by 6 inches....all this and with roller bearing guides
just my 2 cents again


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 3, 2009)

hughbie said:


> one last note...the grizzly G0555 does have the tensioner release.....it takes 93.5 inch blade AND can be extended by 6 inches....all this and with roller bearing guides
> just my 2 cents again


 
The Grizzly looks like the perfect tool, I like the idea of being able to expand it later if I need to.
I will look around my city to see if I can find one that I can inspect up close.  Thanks Hugh!


----------



## wolftat (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a Rikon 10-725, the 14" deluxe and I love it. It works great for straight cuts as well as making bandsaw boxes. This spring it will get a complete Carter guide setup when I go to the wood workers show. I have been able to cut everything from pen blanks to large ironwood logs without any problem. After owning a Craftsman and a smaller Rikon, I went with the bigger Rikon for power and reliability.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

I got the Ridgid from home depot  and  i love it. No complaints.-$360


----------



## Monty (Jan 3, 2009)

Vince_Hoffmann said:


> The Grizzly looks like the perfect tool, I like the idea of being able to expand it later if I need to.
> I will look around my city to see if I can find one that I can inspect up close.  Thanks Hugh!


IIRC, Grizzly will give you the name of people in your area that have their products if you ask them.


----------



## Druid (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an old 14" Delta that has served me well.  One thing I might suggest is looking into using Kreg Precision Band Saw accessories such as a bandsaw fence & Precision Miter Gauge System: http://www.kregtool.com/products/pms/product.php?PRODUCT_ID=38  With these accessories, I can do almost everything other saws do.


----------



## mikemac (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll give another vote for the Ridgid...  I'm very happy with it.. put on a decent blade, set it up right, and you'll be very happy.


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Jan 3, 2009)

I've found that to be true more and more with just about any tools, and particularly Craftsman.

Last year, when I was shopping around for an air compressor, I found that with only a few exceptions (like DeWalt, or Porter-Cable), every compressor brand that I saw (Coleman, Husky, Kobalt, Craftsman, etc.) each had models that were identical in every way except for a few minor cosmetic things.  Just as telling was that Harbor Freight also had the same compressors, again, with different cosmetics.

Rather than do the R&D on their own tool lines (which can be quite costly), most companies go to the Chinese factories that already produce such tools, and ask them to modify one of their lines enough to call it their own.  The companies which don't do that are typically the ones that are very expensive, and try to compete on quality, not low price.

Years ago, Grizzly used to have a program where you could let them know which machine you were interested in, and they would hook you up with a previous customer in your area who was willing to let you try it hands-on.  I don't know if they still do that, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 4, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> Um, aaaaaaaaaaactually, I think the Rikon in question here IS the same as the Craftsman: The 10-320 has a 1 HP motor, 6" resaw capacity (than cannot be extended), and takes a 99" blade. It's a rebadge - like all of the low-end 14-inchers, including mine.
> 
> http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-320.htm
> 
> ...


 
Uh, Gary, he did say the Rikon deluxe for $850 in the last sentence of his post.  That is what I was going on.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I VERY MUCH appreciate everyone's input ! I'm not necessarily concerned with a motor that is rated 3/4 hp vs 1 hp... as that is not an accurate way of rating electric motors.

I went back to Lowe's to take a close look at the Delta model 28-276 $370. It has the tension release (which I like) but has guide blocks instead of bearings and a cast iron frame. Scouring the many woodworking websites show that folks generally like this machine but there have been some complaints about the drive belt and unbalanced tires. 6" resaw.

I went back to Home Depot to look at the Ridgid model BS1400 $370, which does not have a tension release, and has guide blocks instead of bearings and customer reviews consistently voice vibration problems and the difficult setup/adjustment of this machine. 6" resaw.

The Craftsman model 22401 $499.00 has consistently favorable reviews everywhere. This saw has a welded steel frame, bearing blade guides and dual speed. The saw does not have tension release but does (despite popular belief) accept diffent size blades and has a blade size/tensioner gauge on the back of the upper wheel. The common complaint is that the guide bearings wear out or sieze too soon. Another complaint is the odd band size for the default setting and confusing assembly instruction. 

The Grizzly G0555 $435.00 has a cast iron frame, tension release and bearing blade guides. Reviews have been consistantly good for this machine with complaints mainly about shipping method (roughed up packages) and an easily bent tension control mechanisms. 6" resaw.

The Rikon 10-320 $525.00 is identical to the Craftsman unit, and my investigations have revealed the same complaint regarding faulty guide bearings. (my apologize for previously mentioning the incorrect model)

I would love to be able to afford a Powermatic saw, so I did not bother with the research.


----------



## penturner63 (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought the Craftsman 22401  today  $449.00 if you are in the craftsman club.
Most all the reviews I have read say it is a good saw. Thats why I bought it. Cant wait to fire it up.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the Rikon 14" bandsaw model 10-320 and it is a really nice saw.  I don't seem to have any problems with adjusting the guides.  I use a dollar bill and there is not flexing of the blade.  I can cut hardwoods, resaw, etc.  The table is nice and it has slots of setting up jigs.  I bought a Kreg fence with a micro adjuster and it all works really well.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm leaning toward the Craftsman/Rikon over the Grizzly because I'm not keen on the idea of having a heavy and expensive band saw drop shipped by a not-too-concerned delivery guy.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

hughbie said:


> take a look at the izzly G0555............the only problem would be shipping......it's what i have and i love it!



I second the vote for GO555. I own one and love it. it is a tough saw as well I know I've really ran mine through it's paces. it is not made like others. it has big boy features like bearing blade guides etc.
Also shipping is not an issue. Grissly has a standard contracting shipping charge on all there machines. shipping is the same to anywhere in the US and they actually list there prices with a note on what shipping charge is in there catalog.
$511.50 with shipping.


----------



## homerjatmoes (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know if you got your saw or not, but I love my Delta 14". The best part about it is that it was made in the US and it shows.


----------



## almer (Jan 9, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> As an aside....
> 
> For other Canadians on this board, and FWIW, when you see "Grizzly", think "Craftex" .... From what I understand, Grizzly and Busy Bee are the same company (or two companies with the same suppliers and an agreement to stay on their respective sides of the Can/US border).
> 
> ...


We have a store in Calgary,they have some very good sale prices,they also sell metal lathes so i buy quite a bit fr them,i asked a salesman if there the same as grizzly and he said fr same supplier but made to craftex standards,anything ive bougt there is good quality


----------



## shull (Jan 9, 2009)

Put my vote in for the Grizzly 0555.  Easy to assemble, reliable and a real workhorse.  Even adding the riser block was a breeze. Cast iron is heavy so when assembling you may need a second pair of hands.

Steve


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the Rikon 14" delux and it rocks. Rollerball bearings, 12" resaw, solid table, powerfull motor, standard available size blades. I did upgrade the blade though, as you'll want to for just about ANY saw out of the box. I don't have a tablesaw (at least a good one) so I use this bandsaw for everything and I don't ever regret having overbought:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Jan 15, 2009)

almer said:


> i asked a salesman if there the same as grizzly and he said fr same supplier but made to craftex standards,anything ive bougt there is good quality



Which goes back to my statement about oh-so-many tools coming out of exactly the same Chinese manufacturers, with different cosmetics.  Some of the Grizzly tools are identical to models sold at Harbor Freight.  For example, the G5979 that Grizzly used to sell is Harbor Freight's item #34706 in every detail except the sticker.

I don't know if they still show it, but in an older Grizzly catalog, they showed some of the re-work tools (like surface grinders) to touch up stuff coming from China which didn't quite make the grade, and they do actually have a tech support and customer service department.  One of the adjustable handles on my G5979 finally gave up the ghost this week, and an email to Grizzly gave me info on a current replacement part within a couple of hours.  That certainly won't happen with Harbor Freight...


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 15, 2009)

I went with a Shop Fox W1706 instead of the G0555.  For a few dollars extra, you get the very same saw except cast iron instead of aluminum wheels, quick tension release, two year warranty (instead of one year) and a handy base cabinet.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the Delta 14" = the 1hp, closed base version.  I then spend almost as much as I paid for the saw installing an extension, carter bearings, and a kreg fence.  Now I like the saw - not love, since I've worked onan 18" Laguna and an 18" MiniMax in my usual quest for best and, there is a big difference between a mass produces, decent saw and a carefully put together specialist saw.  Those a both expensive saws, though.

I don't like craftman power tools.  There are noisy, limited, and the service is dubious at best.  The big Rikon's and the 18" Grizzly are what I think of as 'best buys.'  You might also want to take a look at the Steel City line.

As a rule, cheap bandsaws are cheap for a reason, whether they come off the same lime as a premium saw or not.  Sometimes it's a missing feature, or a cheaper part that may fail down the road.  The bandsaw is a critical tool in a woodturners shop.  If it breaks down you stop working.  Think about what you would like to be doing over the next five years and buy accordingly.

Marc


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Ridgid :frown: but it does the job. Plus I like to use their money interest free for a year.:biggrin:


----------



## Dario (Jan 15, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> I like to use their money interest free for a year.:biggrin:



You really believe this? :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 15, 2009)

As long as it is payed off within the year.  SWMBO hates to pay even one cent in interest.  She wants to take my HD card away:frown: but they do not have much for woodturning anyway.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 16, 2009)

My grizzly G0555 came in a few days ago.  Plan to set it up this weekend.  It will be replacing and old 9" bench top that was not worth a cr****.   My little bit of research lead me to the G0555, based on a bunch of reviews.


----------



## Verne (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't speak to all the different brands but will say that I love my Grizzley G0555

Vern


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 16, 2009)

One thing I haven't seen anyone suggest yet: check your local Craigslist.org/tls and check the Swap and Sell at Woodnet: 

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4

My lightly used Laguna LT16 with several 1" wide carbide tipped resaw blades was $600. 
If you're not locked in to new, sometimes you can get great equipment at substantial savings without compromising quality.


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 16, 2009)

I check that stuff all the time, but when I do find something I am interested in it's to far away. There is a guy in Riverside, CA that has a 14x36 (I think) Jet lathe for 500 bucks, but that is a 3 or 4 day trip.


----------



## Dario (Jan 16, 2009)

cowchaser said:


> I check that stuff all the time, but when I do find something I am interested in it's to far away. There is a guy in Riverside, CA that has a 14x36 (I think) Jet lathe for 500 bucks, but that is a 3 or 4 day trip.



That is why you are only supposed to check your local Craigslist for these big items  :wink:


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dario said:


> That is why you are only supposed to check your local Craigslist for these big items  :wink:


Tell me about it.  My wife wants us to drive to either Austin or South Bend to get a desk.  She's been looking for this desk for a while and she's finally found it, eight hours away for $600 or 13 for $200.


----------



## amosfella (Jan 16, 2009)

I know you said you weren't interested in jet, but I have one, and other than it needing a new set of guide blocks (which I'll cut out of micarta and add graphite to), I have no complaints.  The blocks have lasted for about 4 years now, but I only use the 3/4 inch viking resaw blades on it.  It's a really great tool.  Oh, and I had that broblem with the saw catching once and it bent the aluminum hole cover out of shape.....  That's it.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 16, 2009)

sbell111 said:


> Tell me about it. My wife wants us to drive to either Austin or South Bend to get a desk. She's been looking for this desk for a while and she's finally found it, eight hours away for $600 or 13 for $200.


 
What's wrong wichoo? 
Use the money being spent on gas, hotels and meals to buy the tools and
build the desk. :biggrin: You're welcome. :wink:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 17, 2009)

Like many others, I have the Grizzly G0555 and am completely happy with it. In 14" bandsaws in the affordable price range, it is the standard by which all others are judged.
For more bells and whistles, even Grizzly offers higher priced models. Check them all out.
BTW, Grizzly tools are well packed. You should have no concerns about shipping other than getting off the truck when it arrives. Have help.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 17, 2009)

*Grizzly*

The Grizzly is now set up. Took a few hours to get it together and everything adjusted. Works so much better than my 9" bench top.:biggrin:
Not much use today, but I do like it.

I shipping box had a small tear.  Everything inside in good condition, well packaged.  Ditto on having help to unload.  200lb.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jan 18, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> BTW, Grizzly tools are well packed. You should have no concerns about shipping other than getting off the truck when it arrives. Have help.


 
Thank you Frank, you're the first to settle my concerns about shipping.  I am seriously considering the Grizzly G0555 saw, even though I can't find one to inspect up close.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd definitely suggest the mobile base. I have one on my bandsaw (14" Rikon Deluxe) and it's been CRITICAL to have it mobile in my shop. I bought the one from Woodcraft that has the 4 corners and you cut your own wood platform. I Cut a double-thick platform and actually screwed the saw down onto it so it doesn't 'rock' back and forth like my jointer does on its Craftsman mobile stand.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got the Rikon deluxe too but am wanting a second band saw for small cutting.  Anyone seen the new baby jet?


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 22, 2009)

GaryMGg said:


> What's wrong wichoo?
> Use the money being spent on gas, hotels and meals to buy the tools and
> build the desk. :biggrin: You're welcome. :wink:


She wanted a desk that matched (exactly) the other furniture in the room.   On the positive, the road trip to South Bend allowed the two of us to get away from life's dramas for a few days.  We left all the stresses and pressures at home and had a short adventure.

The weather was wintry and we passed several accidents on the way; some humerous, others heart wrenching.  We toured Notre Dame and Cathy got to stomp around in 'deep' snow for the first time in her life.

It was a good decision and a good trip.


----------

